# dangerous driving



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

how many do you have ??? I have 1 in 1200 trips, when do they fire you?????


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber can de-activate you for just one occurrence, although I guess that it would depend on what you did or failed to do.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Actually if you hit 120 MPH, they deposit $1200 into your account.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Actually if you hit 120 MPH, they deposit $1200 into your account.


If you have a Flux capacitor and hit 88 mph, they will take all of your earnings back from your account as well. Unless you travel back in time and your vehicle is a model year newer than the actual year you are in, then Uber will send you pings via landline and pay you UberSelect pricing for all fares, but won't pay out incentives until you return to the future.


----------



## hungthepham88 (Oct 20, 2016)

i have 4 for 750 , but really i driver safe , not over 72 mgh


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have 2 now in 1 month. I think pax expect you to know every back neighborhood without glancing at your gps.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

These weird attention seeking Uber pax are doing it to get get a refund. I got 2 dangerous driving reports and I am 275 rides so far but with Lyft I have 1900 rides and zero reports because Lyft makes them contact incidents via website and not thru app.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I had a nutty menopause lady this morning , she told me she reported her last driver and got out because he had his phone in his hand while feeding in the gps. I had to make sure to be 100 percent as she back seat drove me to the airport i go 4 times a week. Reporting is just too easy. Lets hope the more reports the more uber realizes pax is abuseng it


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Too easy my friend got 3 and got deactivated mostly they want a refund abd play the system.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I am beginning to think that these passengers are just giving me the flags and not putting details in as they know with the details I can narrow down who put the report in about me. They are probably afraid of going into details as they know we drivers know the destination address we dropped them off at, not that I will go visit them to confront them about it.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Actually if you hit 120 MPH, they deposit $1200 into your account.


Seems fair.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> Too easy my friend got 3 and got deactivated mostly they want a refund abd play the system.


awesome they get their money back to lie...........why does uber and pax treat drivers like garbage?????


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

something has changed more reports than ever in the past month. been looking at other jobs


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> how many do you have ??? I have 1 in 1200 trips, when do they fire you?????


You talking about getting dinged for dangerous driving? I got a bunch of those complaints. Attitude and some others too, Uber doesn't seem to care. Just don't make the news and you're good


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I've gotten 3 in the last 500 rides. No comment from Uber. It's all BS. I am near perfect on their Driving Report every single day. Just passengers trying for a credit to their account.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I had a pax i drove twice in one day. The next day I literally have a complaint in every single category x2 (yeah thats not obvious). It included that my car was broken and messy. It's brand new, spotless and regularly detailed. Also said I didn't lmow where i was going even though they're from out of town and they were litterally going half a mile to 520 then another half mile to their hotel. Rude driver, even though i have never been rude to a single customer. It included dangerous driving even though i more than over compensate when I have pax and my driving report is near perfect. We were in bumper to bumper freeway traffic on a bridge so I couldn't have driven dangerously if I tried. Pax was mad because we hit rush hour traffic on a Seahawks game day. I guess they wanted a refund and were willing to lie to get it. Very unfair. I hope this doesn't screw me over.


----------

